# Spartan Providing Warthog Jetter Nozzles???



## Titan

Anybody see the ad in a draincleaning magazine revealing that Spartan is selling Warthog nozzles? I'm wondering if they are tailoring the nozzles to work well with the 727 mini-jetter and not just Warthogs for the trailer-sized jetters.
Anybody know?


----------



## jrsaltz

*Warthog for 727*

It is true that you can purchase Warthog nozzles from Spartan. The nozzles will be designed to operate with their machines as per the arrangement made with Stoneage.

As far as running a Warthog with the 727, it is my opinion that it will likely not be very effective. It may be worth calling Stoneage who makes the Warthog. 

I have 2 Warthogs. One is a 3/8" and a 3/4". Both are awesome and work very well.


----------

